# Blue Dream



## burnin1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Since this is one of my favorite strains I thought I would post here and share.

The review says skill level expert to grow. 
I disagree. This is a very easy strain to grow in my opinion.

~ Burnin1
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Blue Dream Marijuana Strain Review *

By Monterey Bud on April 21, 2016

_Potent, tasty, and always popular: Delivering a flavorful load of THC straight to the stressed-out cranium, Blue Dreams phenotypes at full maturation take on an Indica-like appearance, while at the same time borrowing some of the best traits a Sativa has to offer._

*The Result: *Instilling a sense of overwhelming creativity and painless bliss, patients and recreational smokers alike gravitate towards this old-school cross between Blueberry and Haze as a means of relieving depression, arthritic pain, and nervous stomach syndrome.

*Type: *Sativa-dominant hybrid

*Also Known As: *The Dream

*Genetics: *DJ Short Blueberry x Santa Cruz Haze
*Origin: *Santa Cruz, California

*Stoned Meter: *A solid 7 for those dreaming of a sweet summer strain.
*Average THC: *18-23%

*Average Price Per &#8539;: $40*

*Strain Profile: *While *Blue Dream* is no longer that fresh-faced strain on your local Ds shelves, its rock-solid reputation has created a legion of fans. Utilized by patients and recreational smokers alike to help get them through their daily 9-to-5 grind, and found in almost every medical marijuana dispensary around the country, *Blue Dream* has grown in both stature and esteem over the past 20 years. Caveat Emptor: buyers beware, while many dispensaries claim to carry Blue Dream, be sure to do your homework and question the bud tender on the strains overall genetic composition, understanding that Blue Dream is one of the most counterfeited strains on the market today.

*Appearance: *Picturesque, these THC frosted flowers are lit up in a full blaze of glory when broken apart. With its deep green, yellow, and velvet hues exploding with color when cracked open, *Blue Dream* lights up like a colorful laser show gone off the rails.

*Consistency: *Unlike many Sativa-dominant hybrids, this specific strain produces some tight and lush flowers  think *Green Crack *or *Wonder Woman*. Tight, sticky and a pleasure to break up, the Blue Dream strain is a site to behold.


*Scent: *Equaling its breathtaking appearance, *Blue Dream* provides its end-user an uncompromising sweet Sativa aroma. Distinctly Blueberry, Blue Dreams true genetic downline is easily identified, allowing educated consumers to spot a faker from a mile away.

*Taste: *Sweet Capn Crunch! The Berry flavor of Blue Dream has made it a go-to wake-n-bake strain for decades! Drenched in fruity terpenes, *Blue Dream* tastes like a bowl of fresh, vine ripened blueberries, while the Haze side of the gene pool provides an exhale of hazy, acidic undertones.

*Effect: *Known for providing ample amounts of creativity and motivation, in addition to a heady Sativa buzz, *Blue Dream* has been high on the popularity chart among Sativa-fans for well over a decade. Regardless of the rationale when reaching for this strain  work, inspiration, medication, or an athletic edge off the field  Blue Dream provides just the right mindset.

*Strain Background: *Cultivating a distinctive cross between DJ Shorts Blueberry and the Central Coasts SC Haze, the real *Blue Dream* is generally about 80% Sativa. As popular as ever, Blue Dream has long been considered a top-shelf strain of choice by cannabis connoisseurs throughout the U.S. and is currently available in over 1,000 dispensaries . Visually appealing , Blue Dream crosses some of the best traits from both parental gene pools, creating a Sativa-dominate hybrid thats pure Fuego.

*Pros: *Huge, huge monstrous yields.

*Cons: *Patience is required

*Original Breeder: Clone Only*

*Flowering Time: *60-65 days

*Growth Height: *4  6 Feet

*Expected Yield: *Large

*Garden Skill Level:* Expert

*Breeder Quote/Advice: *It may take some time to grow, but its a big time yielderwhich explains its rise in popularity.

*Medical Uses*: Stomach Cramps and Pains, Anxiety, Stress, Depression

*Verdict: *Blue Dream, contrary to popular beliefs, does not actually help you remember those elusive and esoteric dreams, but it will help you forget your nagging boss and mounting bills.

*Related Strains: *Blueberry. Haze. Platinum Blue Dream. Blue Jack.

http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/2016/04/blue-dream-marijuana-strain-review/

_Cover photo courtesy of Allie Beckett_


----------



## tcbud (Apr 22, 2016)

Grown it, loved it. I am no expert and I had them outside. Would recommend Blue Dream to any grower as an all round good plant to grow. Good high and produces big plants outside. See my Alien Dream Grow, can't remember the year, two three years ago. The end of the journal has some nice bud pics.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2016)

I just got a cut of this. I have never tasted BD.  Very excited to read this. I love a haze. Thanks for posting burnin.


----------

